# "visited" links not showing a different colour



## Plane Sailing (Sep 23, 2002)

Hi Morrus,

The "visited" hyperlinks are not showing as a different colour - I guess in some recent upgrade to the boards the style-sheets were changed so that it uses the same colour for links and visited links

<looks>

Found it here

A:link, A:visited, A:active {
	COLOR: #FFFF99;
}

Would it be possible to set the "A:visited" part of the stylesheet back to a slightly darker colour?

Thanks


----------



## Dinkeldog (Sep 23, 2002)

It works just fine for me...


----------



## Morrus (Sep 23, 2002)

Me too.  My visited links are a grey/blue colour.


----------



## Grazzt (Sep 23, 2002)

Im having the same issue that Plane is. (And I havent changed anything on my end, so I know it isnt me. )


----------



## Zenon (Sep 23, 2002)

I'm with the Demon Lord, links not changing color (which they have been before today).

Again, no changes on this end that would affect this.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 23, 2002)

Maybe it's different in different themes. Which themes are you guys using?


----------



## A2Z (Sep 23, 2002)

I just changed to the ticker on bottom theme and the colored links disapeared. They're fine with the ticker on top theme.


----------



## Zenon (Sep 23, 2002)

That's confirmed. I changed mine back to "Ticker on top" and got colored links. Set to "no Ticker" and lost visited link color again.

Good catch, I missed that I changed the board options.


----------



## Grazzt (Sep 23, 2002)

Well- damn. I adjusted the ticker too. Maybe thats it then.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Sep 23, 2002)

Ah, yes, I had just turned off the ticker in my profile too (it was causing problems with my browser).

Will it be possible to not have the ticker and have the visited links, do you think?

Cheers


----------



## the Jester (Sep 24, 2002)

Just found the same thing out myself.


----------



## nsruf (Sep 24, 2002)

Same here. I disabled the ticker, because opening a forum took several attempts before it was displayed properly with my brower. Now, visited links are no longer highlighted.


----------



## omokage (Sep 24, 2002)

another note that the "no ticker" theme doesn't have the grey visited links. I choose "no ticker" because behind the firewall here, the java applet doesn't work anyway and just slows the page down.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Sep 26, 2002)

So is there any possibility of a fix for this, Morrus?

I'd really like to be able to distinguish visitors links again, but I can't just re-enable the ticker because it works awfully for me.

Cheers


----------



## Morrus (Sep 26, 2002)

Yes, when I get to it.  I'm in the process of moving a fairly enormous website from one server to another and one format to another right now, so visited links are somewhere around item # 732 on my list.


----------



## Buttercup (Sep 26, 2002)

I've turned off the ticker, but I still have a different color for visited links.  At least I do here at home.  I'll report back from work later.  I'm wondering if it has something to do with the specific browser version?  If that's a totally stupid question, it's because I don't really know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Sep 26, 2002)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *Yes, when I get to it.  I'm in the process of moving a fairly enormous website from one server to another and one format to another right now, so visited links are somewhere around item # 732 on my list.  *




That's great. "On the list" is good enough for me!

Cheers


----------



## Buttercup (Sep 26, 2002)

In case you were wondering, my visited links are still a different color (ticker off) even from work.  I've checked with Netscape 3 and 4, and with IE 5.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Sep 27, 2002)

Buttercup said:
			
		

> *In case you were wondering, my visited links are still a different color (ticker off) even from work.  I've checked with Netscape 3 and 4, and with IE 5. *




That's interesting Buttercup.

Out of interest, could you use view/source from ie5 and email the file to me?

Cheers


----------

